# LCS Suite



## murrdawg (16 May 2011)

Good day,

I will be using this out in the field in about a week, just wondering if anyone can tell me anything about it, like how many people it can support, what it is, etc?


----------



## BearPusher (21 May 2011)

If you don't already know about it, that means I can't tell you about it.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 May 2011)

BearPusher said:
			
		

> If you don't already know about it, that means I can't tell you about it.



Useless post of the year goes to....


----------



## Drag (21 May 2011)

It is a tactical CIS system, developed by the Army, other then that they will show you all you need to know to use it.


----------



## murrdawg (3 Jun 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## murrdawg (4 Aug 2011)

-----------------------CLOSED THREAD -----------------------------------------


----------

